# When There Isn't Enough Love To Go Around; Go Find It



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Today I went out with a friend, here she is known as the “The Fairy Dogmother of West Dallas”, to help feed the stray dogs, feral cats, and dogs chained up in back yards. West Dallas is the not so good/ heavy drug area where most of the stray dogs are found. All of these animals are the dogs and cats that have been forgotten by everyone else. She takes them and neuters them, microchips each and everyone, and has everyone utd on shots. She also fosters a lot of dogs she finds. She rehabilitates them back to health so that they can find their forever homes. BTW You’ve seen quite a few of her dogs in my adoption thread. 

I’d wanted to go out and help her before, but haven’t been able to get out there on the right days. So over the last couple of weeks we talked about when I was off and able to go out there with her. I brought my camera along so everyone could see these guys. Some of these dogs she’s been taking care of for over a year. It’s to the point they actually know her car. As soon as they see her pull up they know food is here and they will eat today. She doesn’t miss a day, not matter what, rain, sleet, snow, sick or not, she’s out there. 

I took a lot of pictures so hold onto your seats. Lol

Our first stop was to feed a feral colony of cats, where I got to meet about 8 different cats and two lovely dogs; Buddy and Chihuahua. 

























Buddy is a lab mix, about a year old, and has been stray most of his life yet he loves people. I’ll be putting him on our website so he will go up for adoption. He’s scheduled to be neutered in just a bit.. I wanted to bring this one home. 








*A Lot More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

A cat scared him away from his food.. he’s super submissive.

















The Chihuahua named.. yep you guessed it Chihuahua. While we were there a family said they would keep him and care for him. He already knows them so he’ll adjust just fine.








At the house he’ll be staying at








*More To Come*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

At the same place we fed the cats there were two dogs in the back behind the house. Both were pits and the female had just had a litter of puppies. I was so upset to see them huddled in the back of the dog house and knowing how cold it was outside, plus it was raining today. Some people really piss me off!
Momma









This is the male









A few houses down is Sam a Rottie; he’s alike a big teddy bear.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

And Rocco another pit. I couldn’t get very close to him, but (A) is his very best friend. He gives her kisses even if he has a treat in his mouth. He absolutely loves her. She’s been taking care of him for about a year. She had him neutered and has been taking care of him since. He’s a really nice dog, he just didn’t know who I was and it was food time. Lol But he’s had health problems and he seems to have mange.

















Dee Dee is another female pit. She did not liking my company; She wanted (A) and her food and that was it. She thought I was going to take all of her goodies. 









Hiding from me in her dog house








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

After leaving there we went to Moses’ house and my goodness what a doll baby. She has been taking care of him for quite some time too. He was just skin and bones when she first met him and not.. well he’s a little chunky. But better a little over loved than way under loved. Look at this face!!!!! He was giving me kisses and hugs. 
































*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I can’t remember the two of these guys names, but they are both very sweet. 









General is a goof ball with a personality! He couldn’t stay still for a picture. Lol

















Lady; her owners thankfully take care of her. She still got some lovin though..








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mable a little chi; she was outside for a potty break, but she lives inside. Her owner had a stroke and cannot walk her.









Blue; he lives with Mable









Machette (Spanish) was a very good boy too. He was a bit shy, but you could just tell what a good dog he is. If only these guys were in good homes and not chained up.









Princess; we got to her just before it started raining. Even though these dogs are only fed when (A) feeds them, which is every day, but they are still picky! Lol She likes chunkie canned food.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ace was the last dog we fed today. He was hiding when we got there and has a hurt leg; unfortunately it’s not fixable. It’s not stopping him from living life though.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Then we went back to her house. She’s been working on the house, painting, new floor etc and I got to see some of my babies!

Some of you may remember when I talked about the day I went to pick up Britches from being neutered and a dog came running towards us. A well built pit, off leash and no one was around. He didn’t look mean, but it was a stray dog, no matter the breed, running full force towards me. Well he slammed into my legs and it was love at first shin bump. Hehe His name is ***** (Spanish) and I adore him. 
















Running towards me. Hehe








*We're getting there*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

He and his friend, Chrissy, playing. They are best buddies no matter what.









Chirssy









*****, Chrissy, and Tigger all playing









Drake is what I think is a Great Dane; he is living out his last few month of life with (A). He is 14 years old and his chest is full of cancer. He still loves going for walks and messing around with the other dogs. So as long as he’s happy she is going to let him live life to the fullest. When he starts to show he’s not happy, it’ll be time to make that hard decision of letting him go.








*Getting closer*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Benny is a three legged all around American dog. He’s an attention whore too; gets jealous when another dog is around.









This is Jasmine a young pointer, maybe Dalmation mix? She has serious food allergies.









And to end this on a cute note; Some of you may remember Sparky the Chihuahua mix from two weeks ago(in my adoption thread). Sparky and *****.








*All Done* Thanks for taking the time out to look at these wonderful animals!!​


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

What GORGEOUS dogs! Your friend sounds like a truly wonderful person! These dogs are lucky to have her.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like your friend does some great work, Rux...must be hard feeding them and leaving them out there...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hm, If I didn't know better, I would think you were doing rescue work in my area. All except for the dog houses. Most of the dogs here don't even have those. Just Bull chains and thick collars so they cannot even escape their starvation or dehydration. (A) is doing a wonderful job, those dogs all appear to be doing pretty well with all of the care given them by her. Makes you crazy mad though, doesn't it? It does me. I wish I could afford to spay/neuter a couple hundred thousand dogs.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

So these people own these dogs but dont feed them? They know you guys feed them? Thats so awesome of you guys! Are you going to do this more?


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Adorable. It must be so hard not to steal them away...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I think I'm going to cry...

I'd take any of those Pit Bulls in a heart beat. Gosh that is so depressing....


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

That reminds me of what I do with Cici (Vice President of our SPCA and my close friend) every week... she goes every single night... but I go with her once a week to help feed the animals around Brownsville. Sooo many dogs and cats... they are all so thankful and sweet. If we could we'd take them all home. I really need to take my camera with me one of these weeks. 

Thanks for sharing those beautiful and sad pictures...
nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Ted  ditto what DM said. Those are some beautiful dogs, Can I come steal some? This is my second time finding this song appropriate tonight 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZVxjH04aIY


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What lovely sweeties!


Thank the good lawd for people like you and A.

If I could id give you a great big hug right now


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness! You & (A) truly are life savers, aren't you?? Angels!
WOW, I commend you both for your labors of love!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What amazing pictures and truly inspirational. That's a bunch of gorgeous and I'm sure grateful dogs.


----------



## pageplace (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my, what an angel. It breaks my heart to think that this is just a very small population of dogs that are in need. THANKS to you both. I hope more of us can follow your lead and help other dogs/animals in need.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

great job! dee dee is awesome. boy thank god for all of you guys. i am sure they would tell you that in words of possible!!


----------



## redbassetlover (Oct 24, 2008)

whoa, chihuahua the chihuahua looks alot like my chihuahua Tater...
and the one dog named Benny looks to have those stubby basset legs


----------

